# FS: A little bit of everything - Stuff added Nov. 27th



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been cleaning my fish stuff and found stuff i dont need or i wont b using. I have changed the fish i used to keep and i was also going to do a high tech planted tank but things have change so here are some of the stuff i have ready for sale, i will b adding more as i find more.
Offer welcome and please bring your own bucket for substrate.

CO2 Tank, i believe is a 20lb SOLD

2 CO2 with ladder $5 each. 1 SOLD i left









Top fin air pump $5









Aqua air pump ( 2 air outlets) Sold

Natural grey gravel (i believe there is enough for a 10g tank) $5









Nano skimmer SOLD

Large rock Sold

Brown gravel ( i believe enough for a 30g) $20

















Large ziplock bag of sand $5









Large ziplock bag of pink gravel $5









Play sand Sold

Bowl, good for goldfish or betta $10









Small bowl, good for betta fish $3









Carbon $1


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Reptile thing or for turtle Sold

Ornament $2 for both 









Ornament 2 $2









Castle or turtle $5 (Turtle is sold)









No Fishing ornament $2









Betta boxes with lid $5 for both









Rock with plant ornament $2 (cheap cause a piece is broken but still looks good)









Moon blue lights $10 each or both for $15 One sold, one available









16/22 atomizer (new) SOLD

ADA Nature Aquarium 5g New SOLD

Color gravel I have about 3 ice cream buckets $5 per bucket









Fluval chi 5g, like new condition $60 (includes what it comes in the box)and comes with the box too plus i will add a top made by another member for me if u want to take it


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

If anyone from our there is coming towards Abby I really want the aqua air pump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> If anyone from our there is coming towards Abby I really want the aqua air pump


I will hold it for u.
Also on hold is the castle and turtle


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

The dual output air pump....how powerful is it?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I could be wrong but I don't think it is a duel outlet air pump, I think it's a lifter pump. One is an inlet and one is an outlet, pretty much pumps air or water but not much flow, good for overflow boxes and ato's


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think it is a duel outlet air pump, I think it's a lifter pump. One is an inlet and one is an outlet, pretty much pumps air or water but not much flow, good for overflow boxes and ato's


If that's the case, I really would like it! And the moon lights!!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/fish/water-pumps-powerheads/aqua-lifter-pump-aw-20.html


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Can also be used for dosing... If someone wants it don't hold it for me as I don't know how long it will be until I can make it out there but thank you


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Can also be used for dosing... If someone wants it don't hold it for me as I don't know how long it will be until I can make it out there but thank you


U never know, i might go that way


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Hahha ok Well if you do lmk


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Added stuff and update it


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

One moon light sold one still available


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Stuff added


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

More stuff added


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Monday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wednesday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump update


----------



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

I definitely want the co2 atomizer for my new planted tank. I am in langley and cant make it that way till until sunday or during the week. Would you please hold it for me?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

6.0DSLPWR said:


> I definitely want the co2 atomizer for my new planted tank. I am in langley and cant make it that way till until sunday or during the week. Would you please hold it for me?


No problem at all


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Update it


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wednesday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Friday bump


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Added color gravel


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Added fluval chi


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Added pic for the chi


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

So the co2 includes everything in the pic?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

CO2 sold


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

New price on the CO2 with ladder


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Update it


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Moving sale bump, I will b adding more stuff soon


----------



## J860730 (Apr 23, 2013)

do you still have the brown & natural graval ? and sand ?
pm sent
thank you


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

J860730 said:


> do you still have the brown & natural graval ? and sand ?
> pm sent
> thank you


Pmd u


----------

